# Bianchi Pista Classica pix



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Pista Classica, 55cm, mostly vintage Campy Pista components; 36 spoke 3x, Revo spokes, Open Pros (I built), Vittoria Open Corsa gumwall, Record treaded headset, Nitto quill, Nitto deep drop bars, Cane Creek levers, Record '05 brakes, vintage Campy cable clips, Izumi V chain, chain tug, EAI Pro 17t cog, vintage Campy sseatpost, Flite Ti celeste saddle, Record Pista bb, pedals (for commuting) are Candy C, but can use celeste Looks or Campy quill with toe clips and straps; chrome threaded fork installed, but may eventually use celeste fork supplied; installed RivNuts for bottle cages


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Nicely done.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

That's a bike done right.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice for sure.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll give you $250 for that bike, right now, cash money.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Allez Rouge said:


> I'll give you $250 for that bike, right now, cash money.


throw in some rep?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Very, very nice!

Not so sure I like the Celeste bottle cages, especially since they're yet another iteration of Celeste (how many has Bianchi put out now....?). Nice touch putting something under those cable clips. What is it, clear mylar?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That's really nice! Personally, I would have used a white Regal or Rolls, but that's just me.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yup*



wim said:


> Very, very nice!
> 
> Not so sure I like the Celeste bottle cages, especially since they're yet another iteration of Celeste (how many has Bianchi put out now....?). Nice touch putting something under those cable clips. What is it, clear mylar?


Yup, I'm not sure on the cages, too. I have some chrome ones, too, but they tend to really stand out. 

The tape under the cable clips is the tough tape you put on the chain stay, cut down. Got the idea from someone here a couple years ago. Works well.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Fixed said:


> The tape under the cable clips is the tough tape you put on the chain stay, cut down. Got the idea from someone here a couple years ago. Works well.


Thanks! Now I remember, I think it's a Dave Hickey trick. I'll never forget his thread on stripping anodizing off alloy using some evil fluid. Can't find it, perhaps he deleted it for liability reasons.....


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Fixed said:


> throw in some rep?


Done.

Seriously ... gorgeous bicycle. I'm with wim on the bottle cages, but that's picking a nit. Would love to have one just like it.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

more nits- front brake cable housing is a bit long, rear looks like it might be a bit short


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> more nits- front brake cable housing is a bit long, rear looks like it might be a bit short


After I finalize fork/stem, I'll get it fixed. ;-)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Outstanding


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Did that frame come drilled for water bottle cages or did you do it yourself?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

Pablo said:


> Did that frame come drilled for water bottle cages or did you do it yourself?


I installed them. RivNuts. Have done them on a bunch of bikes, now.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

That is an awesome looking bike. I love my Pista and have been lusting at that frame for a bit. Celeste is so sexy.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Beautifully done. Crisp but still dressed to the nines. Pimpin', but high-class pimpin'.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Fixed said:


> I installed them. RivNuts. Have done them on a bunch of bikes, now.


I have a Pista and would really appreciate a "how to" and any pointers you could offer.

As an aside, the gum colored sidewalls really work on that bike.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*rivnuts*



Pablo said:


> I have a Pista and would really appreciate a "how to" and any pointers you could offer.
> 
> As an aside, the gum colored sidewalls really work on that bike.


I'll post a how-to later today. 

Thanks. My favorite clincher tires.


----------



## INDYBMX537 (Jun 29, 2011)

awesome bike!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

beautiful bike.


I agree that stainless cages would be excellent.

That looks like an Izumi V chain .... serious stuff!


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

I <3 celeste and that bike! I'd rep you again but need to hit some more folks before it will let me ;(

I'd agree with the stainless cages mentioned before, perhaps Nitto such as this one on the left...


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

That is AWESOME:thumbsup:


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

A dream bike. ^_^


----------



## dallas_mike (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome looking bike!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

third on a swap to stainless cages.

Regardless, there's no getting over how nice that bike looks. Great job.


----------



## clem91 (Aug 1, 2011)

omg , that is bike porn haha


----------



## Phatpants (Jul 20, 2010)

That bike is the titties!
How long did it take to gather the parts for the build?


----------

